# OX4 pickups



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I recently re-acquired a Les Paul that I've owned a couple times but this time it came back to me with a different set of pickups. They are OX4 and I believe A4 magnets and low wind. They are definitely low wind. The guitar was no slouch to start with but these pickups have added an extra layer of magic - they sound incredible. They are clear but retain all the fatness wanted in a LP humbucker guitar.

In this demo, you can hear the clarity when he's playing the neck pickup. It retains all the PHAT tones but very clear. When pushed, it has a massive sound with no harsh highs or low end mud. Very impressed with these pickups.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

So do they come closer to, say, Gretsch tones, insomuch as they are attainable on a LP.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

mhammer said:


> So do they come closer to, say, Gretsch tones, insomuch as they are attainable on a LP.


Given the LP is a solid body, it would be difficult to attain the Gretsch sound from the start. I usually put LP's into two categories, Biters or Boomers. This LP with the OX4's has taken me for a bit of a loop as it is closer to the Tele on steroids thing but it still has a fat character. As I mentioned, the guitar is no slouch to start with but the pickups are definitely making a difference.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I am debating a lower wind on my next go at pickups. Im going to be trying a few magnets as well. Curious about the alnico 2 and alnico 4.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I have a bunch of lower-wind bobbins sitting around at home, waiting to be assembled onto a base. I installed one onto forum member Amagras' Tele and he apparently loves it, but I have to figure out where I would install any others I make.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I received a 2013 Gibson SG Std. in a trade. It came with OX4 A4 low winds. These are wonderful pickups. The neck pickup is clear with a very nice, if slight, mid-scoup. The middle has that clean mild funky sound. The bridge is the best sounding one I have ever owned - no harshness at all. By tweaking the amp EQ and using an EQ pedal I can add mids and more body if I want. Quite the range of tones.


----------



## NorlinNorm (Dec 31, 2016)

I am a big fan of Low Winds
My "Electric Rewinds" from Colorado are Low Output as well 7.1-7.2 range (IIRC)
My 1976 T-Tops are another great Low Output Pickup=glorious Tone


----------

